

Ask HN: Is Google weather working for you? - noobermin


======
robmiller
No, I just realized this too and a search on twitter for "google weather"
indicates others aren't seeing it in search results or Google Now cards.

~~~
noobermin
I was wondering if google took it out or it's just down.

~~~
robmiller
I wouldn't be surprised if the commercial weather sites were complaining that
Google was siphoning pageviews. Hopefully it's just down. This info seems
rather fundamental to Google Now.

